# net.eth0 [risolto]

## manang

salve, all'avvio come errore trovo che il sistema non trova il file /net/iproute2.sh...

non c'è il file, però non so come ovviare

siccome poi non parte la scheda di rete non so come fare

cosa potrebbe essere?e come risolvo?

grazie mille

----------

## crisandbea

 *manang wrote:*   

> salve, all'avvio come errore trovo che il sistema non trova il file /net/iproute2.sh...
> 
> non c'è il file, però non so come ovviare
> 
> siccome poi non parte la scheda di rete non so come fare
> ...

 

magari puoi iniziare con postare l'errore preciso, sennò ci viene un tantino difficile capire....

ciauz

----------

## manang

mi dite precisamente quale output volete?

grazie mille

----------

## manang

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 (root@natta) (gcc version 4.2.2 (Gentoo 4.2.2 p1.0)) #2 PREEMPT Sun Jan 13 14:18:58 CET 2008

Command line: noapic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffb0000 - 000000005ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffc0000 - 000000005fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fff0000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 393136) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F9D10, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 5FFB0000, 0034 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT  11000530 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 5FFB0200, 0084 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP  11000530 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 5FFB0430, 395B (r1  93956 93956131      131 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 5FFC0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 5FFB0390, 005C (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC  11000530 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG 5FFB03F0, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMMCFG  11000530 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 5FFC0040, 0056 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM  11000530 MSFT       97)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 393136) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   393136

On node 0 totalpages: 393039

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1035 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2908 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 5318 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 383722 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: TEMPLATE MPTABLE: Product ID: ETEMPLATE    MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ffc0000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 386630

Kernel command line: noapic

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 2000.078 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 4160000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1542984k/1572544k available (2531k kernel code, 28812k reserved, 1050k data, 208k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000452)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12500486

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfffc0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xa20-0xa2f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xa30-0xa3f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x5fffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-cfff

  MEM window: ffd00000-ffdfffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1204487390.150:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: Detected SiS 182/965L chipset

scsi0 : sata_sis

scsi1 : sata_sis

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e400 ctl 0x000000000001e082 bmdma 0x000000000001d880 irq 5

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e000 ctl 0x000000000001dc02 bmdma 0x000000000001d888 irq 5

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6Y120M0, YAR51HW0, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 240121728 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y120M0   YAR5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 240121728 512-byte hardware sectors (122942 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 240121728 512-byte hardware sectors (122942 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

pata_sis 0000:00:02.5: version 0.5.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

scsi2 : pata_sis

scsi3 : pata_sis

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa0 irq 14

ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa8 irq 15

ata3.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-4550A, 1.06, max UDMA/33

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-4550A  1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sis190 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

0000:00:04.0: Read MAC address from APC.

0000:00:04.0: Realtek PHY RTL8201 transceiver at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver at address 1 as default.

0000:00:04.0: SiS 190 PCI Fast Ethernet adapter at ffffc2000000cc00 (IRQ: 5), 00:13:8f:42:4e:0a

eth0: GMII mode.

eth0: Enabling Auto-negotiation.

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1403 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.45.4 [Jan 16 2008] on minor 0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 5, io mem 0xffefc000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 5, io mem 0xffefd000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 3, io mem 0xffefe000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 5, io mem 0xffeff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50735 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

input: Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1A] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found.Sunplus FW 2

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4098] Camera type JPEG 

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1215] maxw 464 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144

usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20070508/work/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.18 registered

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

w83627hf: Found W83697HF chip at 0x290

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.2

Adding 1036184k swap on /dev/sda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1036184k

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[fglrx] Reserve Block - 0 offset =  0X0 length = 0X40000

[fglrx] Reserve Block - 1 offset =  0X7fc0000 length = 0X40000

[fglrx] interrupt source 20008000 successfully enabled

[fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000004

[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 20008000

[fglrx] interrupt source 10000000 successfully enabled

[fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000005

[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 10000000

```

questo è il mio dmesg...ciao

----------

## cloc3

nel tuo dmesg non c'è traccia dell'errore che dici, ma appare piuttosto la presenza di una scheda di rete SIS 190 PCI funzionante sul dispostivo eth0.

prova postare l'output di ip addr oppure di ifconfig eth0.

----------

## manang

allora riavviando il sistema leggo questi errori:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0

 line 253: cd :/net: nosuch file directory

ls: impossibile accedere a *.sh

no such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 line 329 bash_variable command not fount

no interface module has been loaded

Error net.eth0 failed to start

starting lo 

   /net/iproute.sh does not exist

error net.lo failed to start
```

se mi passate net.eth0 e net.lo dite che risolvo?

inotre gli output di ip addr e ifconfig eth0 sono:

```

1: lo: <LOOPBACK> mtu 16436 qdisc noop 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:13:8f:42:4e:0a brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

 e 

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:42:4E:0A  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xdead 
```

grazie mille

----------

## manang

in net.eth0 trovo queste righe

# Define where our modules are

MODULES_DIR="${svclib}/net"

possibile che svclib non indichi la directory del modulo e quindi mi crea problemi?

come faccio a dire che deve puntarmi al punto giusto?

grazie mille

----------

## HoX

 *manang wrote:*   

> in net.eth0 trovo queste righe
> 
> # Define where our modules are
> 
> MODULES_DIR="${svclib}/net"
> ...

 

Sicuramente il problema è quello. Infatti in / (root) non c'è nessuna cartella che si chiama net.

svclib dovrebbe essere /lib/rc (o almeno è questa sul mio sistema).

Per il momento ti suggerisco di forzare questa cartella (verifica che sia giusta con locate "/net/iproute") all'interno del file net.eth0.

poi cerca di capire da dove arriva il problema e risolvilo in modo pulito, perchè quello sopra è un semplice workaround

----------

## Scen

A me sembra che tu abbia scazzato un pò baselayout, o comunque qualche file importante per far eseguire correttamente gli script di avvio.

Il problema si è verificato dopo qualche aggiornamento o operazione particolare? Se sì, dacci qualche dettaglio in più. Per casto stai utilizzando OpenRC, o sei ancora "fermo" al baselayout ufficiale?

----------

## manang

sono fermo al baselayout originale...ho fatto qualche aggiornamento un mese fa...da allora uso poco il pc...

----------

## cloc3

```

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ eix baselayout |head -n3

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.10-r5 ~1.12.11 ~1.12.11.1 [M]~2.0.0_rc6-r1 {bootstrap build kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pam static unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.12.10-r5(01:49:52 10/01/2008)(unicode -bootstrap -build -static)

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ qfile /lib/rcscripts/net/iproute2.sh

sys-apps/baselayout (/lib64/rcscripts/net/iproute2.sh)

```

prova a reinstallare il baselayout e vedi se si aggiusta solo.

non toccare i file di init.d, vanno bene così. alla peggio, reinstallali con emerge.

prova a verificare anche se sei in grado di configurare a mano il sistema con ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.13 (o altro indirizzo a caso).

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> baselayout

 e sysvinit già che ti trovi.

----------

## manang

ho risolto...

avevo installato baselayout 2 come dipendenza e con autounmask me l'aveva smasherato

era quello il problema

grazie mille

----------

